# 1996 Nissan 200sx leaking steering fluid



## zulkarneyn (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi guys,
when I turn the steering wheel steering fluid leaks from the shown hose.That is the power steering pressure hose right? Is it possible to just replace the hose or have it fixed? If there is no other way replacing it shouldn't be too hard, right?










Thanks!


----------

